

Mathjax - christopherolah
http://www.mathjax.com/

======
PaulTopping
Word got out on MathJax a little early, as things tend to do on the web. We
barely got a sample page up. Although it probably won't matter, our hope is
you don't hammer MathJax too hard until we get things going and officially
announce. Very soon now!

Paul Topping Design Science, Inc. (one of the MathJax founders)

~~~
slug
Nice work! I can see the rendered formulas with firefox (3.5.5) but not with
konqueror (kde 4.3.3).

~~~
sandGorgon
renders perfectly with chromium-linux

------
snewe
If you have a wordpress blog, wordpress.com will convert your latex to images
using this plugin:

<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-latex/>

------
est
Undocumented Google Chart API for LaTeX:

[http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=tx&chs=1x0&ch...](http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=tx&chs=1x0&chf=bg,s,FFFFFF00&chco=000000&chl=$$$\\LaTeX$$$)

------
jwr
We've been using jsMath on our FogBugz wiki internally for a while now. I'm
very glad this is going mainstream. It's a lifesaver for companies that use
wikis and do math.

------
mhartl
Yeah, so this is basically awesome. I've written a LaTeX-based markup language
that I'm using for my Ruby on Rails Tutorial book
(<http://www.railstutorial.org/book>), but it's really designed for putting
math & physics books on the web as HTML while still making nice PDFs. One big
challenge I've faced is making nice HTML math typesetting, which I solved
using texvc (the secret of Wikipedia's math typesetting), but unfortunately
texvc is no good at inline math. I was _not_ looking forward to solving that
problem. Along comes MathJax, and now I don't have to!

N.B. Being able to benefit from unexpected advances like this is _exactly_ why
I standardized on LaTeX, even though it's kind of a pain to convert it to
HTML. If you're trying to solve the math typesetting problem and not using
LaTeX, you're on the wrong ( _cough_ MathML _cough_ ) track.

~~~
PaulTopping
MathML allows math to be rendered to speech for people with disabilities,
something that LaTeX won't do. It is also a much more solid REPRESENTATION. It
is not an input language like LaTeX. Think of LaTeX as YOUR favorite math UI,
whereas MathML is an underlying representation. The fact that you can View
Source and read it is immaterial.

------
cool-RR
Very exciting. This project looks impressive and I really hope it succeeds.

Also, what would be really orgasmic is if it would be possible to _type_ math
in Latex inside the browser and see it displayed nicely like that. But this is
probably asking for too much.

~~~
gnosis
Now that they've gotten this far, what you describe can't be too far away.

------
christopherolah
This came up on the sage (FOSS alternative to Mathematica and freinds) mailing
lists and I thought I'd post it here.

It always surprises me how difficult math on the Internet has turned out to
be. Hopefully this can help...

~~~
hyperbovine
MathML was supposed to be the answer, and we all know how that went. Just goes
to show how over the top people were going with XML in the late 1990s. I mean,

    
    
      <math mode="display" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1998/Math/MathML">
      <mrow>
        <mi>x</mi>
        <mo>=</mo>
        <mfrac>
          <mrow>
            <mo form="prefix">&#x2212;<!-- &minus; --></mo>
            <mi>b</mi>
            <mo>&#x00B1;<!-- &PlusMinus; --></mo>
            <msqrt>
              <msup>
                <mi>b</mi>
                <mn>2</mn>
              </msup>
              <mo>&#x2212;<!-- &minus; --></mo>
              <mn>4</mn>
              <mo>&#x2062;<!-- &InvisibleTimes; --></mo>
              <mi>a</mi>
              <mo>&#x2062;<!-- &InvisibleTimes; --></mo>
              <mi>c</mi>
            </msqrt>
          </mrow>
          <mrow>
            <mn>2</mn>
            <mo>&#x2062;<!-- &InvisibleTimes; --></mo>
            <mi>a</mi>
          </mrow>
        </mfrac>
      </mrow>
      </math>
    

to typeset the fucking quadratic formula?

~~~
PaulTopping
MathML is not a human input language! MathML is a representation. While
comparisons with TeX and LaTeX are inevitable, they serve different purposes.
Look at the HTML/CSS used to render a dynamic menu sometime. I'm sure it is
pretty ugly too.

------
gfodor
Wow.. this is the missing piece to the puzzle for a project I'm thinking about
working on soon. Is this going to be open source?

------
christopherolah
It would be neat if we could use something like this to render equations on
HN...

------
mreid
I guess mobile Safari is not one of the 20+ browsers that are supported at
present. Anyone else not seeing rendered math on their iPhone?

------
andreyf
Neat! But... Mathjax - Math JavaScript and XML?

~~~
zackattack
AJAX is not about XML anymore. A lot of people use XHRs with JSON. AJAX now
refers to the dynamic phenomenon. So their name is indeed appropriate.
Evolution.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
Isn't that kind of like SAT no longer standing for anything and it just being
the name of the test now? Or, was that movie just making that up?

~~~
blasdel
No, it's more like if the SAT was partially named for the type of soil
underlying the foundation of the building occupied by the school where the
tests were first given, and then had its hype cycle fueled by shittily-
paraphrased press releases from garden supply distributors.

It's Pataphor: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%27Pataphysics#Pataphor>

------
pmichaud
This is really impressive-looking. I have at least one site that would benefit
from this big time.

------
Jach
That's cool it's grown out of jsMath; I've been pretty happy with that for a
while now.

------
nanexcool
Tab is crashing on Google Chrome 4.0.266.0 on Ubuntu.

~~~
Confusion
Hmmm, no problem in 4.0.249.30, from the recently released linux version on a
Debian system.

------
PaulTopping
Actually, MathJax.org is our preferred URL.

------
wkdown
503 ... anyone have a mirror?

~~~
christopherolah
It's fine for me, but you can always use the Google cache:
[http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:Xm1IG5QALKUJ:www.mathjax...](http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:Xm1IG5QALKUJ:www.mathjax.org/+mathjax&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&client=firefox-a)

